# Nature-Throid or Armour?



## Tink22 (Oct 11, 2018)

I am newly diagnosed with Hashi's.

I have been reading a lot of negative things about Nature-Throid as of late,

and was wondering what the general consensus is regarding whether to

take Nature-Throid or Armour?

I have been reading that the formula changed, even though the manufacturer

says it hasn't, and that it doesn't work as well anymore.....

I just got blood work today, so I don't have my results back yet. Will post them

when I get them.

Any advice between the two would be great.

Thanks!


----------



## GOLGO13 (Jun 13, 2018)

My cousin also had an issue with Nature-throid. She now takes NP-Thyroid and says it is great for her.

I don't have personal experience with that type of meds...still on T4 only. But I know people who have trouble with T4 meds sometimes do better on those. That or people on T4 only add something called Cytomel (syntheticT3). Finding a doctor for any meds with T3 may be a bit hard. You may have to look around a bit.


----------



## Tink22 (Oct 11, 2018)

NP Thyroid is the same as Armour correct?

Thank you for answering.


----------



## GOLGO13 (Jun 13, 2018)

https://www.restartmed.com/np-thyroid-vs-armour-thyroid/

I really like this functional doctor...just be aware he sells supplements and services. But I feel like he has some of the better information on the web for Hashimoto's and medication.


----------



## Tink22 (Oct 11, 2018)

Thank you for the information. Informative read.









Does anyone else have any feedback for me regarding one, verses the other?


----------



## Pamzilla13 (Sep 9, 2013)

Its hard to say...everyone is different. I tried Nature-throid first, and experienced horrible side effects.

I felt like I had fiberglass in my muscles and I retained a lot of water for whatever reason.

I was on a low dose for 2 weeks and I knew that I could not tolerate feeling that way.

So, doc switched me to Armour and I had no issues.

Armour is more expensive than Nature-throid...that's what I don't like.


----------



## Tink22 (Oct 11, 2018)

Very true. Everyone is different.

Here are my labs, they just came back.

TSH - 3.71 Reference 0.40 - 4.50

Total T3 - 102

Total T4 - 7.8

Free T3 - 2.6

Free T4 - 1.0


----------



## Tink22 (Oct 11, 2018)

Very true. Everyone is different.

Here are my labs, they just came back. For some reason they didn't add the reference ranges for anything but the TSH...

TSH - 3.71 Reference 0.40 - 4.50

Total T3 - 102

Total T4 - 7.8

Free T3 - 2.6

Free T4 - 1.0


----------



## GOLGO13 (Jun 13, 2018)

While probably not optimal, it's hard to say if that would be treated yet. I think most conventional doctors would wait to treat this.

My thought would be looking into diet and supplement support. Potentially finding a good functional medical doctor (naturopath, etc) . Just be very careful as many can be somewhat of scams and expensive. You may need to do a lot of research to find a good one.

To me, supplements should be normal ones like B vitamins and selenium and a good multivitamin. I'd be wary if they are putting you on a ton of supplements...that's a warning sign to me. Especially if they are expensive ones and they didn't do any testing to see if you need them.

I really like this book. It covers both hashi's information and has some recipes: https://www.amazon.com/Essential-Thyroid-Cookbook-Nourishing-Hypothyroidism/dp/0991170504/ref=sr_1_3?keywords=thyroid+cookbook&qid=1552563083&s=gateway&sr=8-3

In my opinion you are early in the process which is a good thing.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> TSH - 3.71 Reference 0.40 - 4.50
> 
> Total T3 - 102
> 
> ...


How do you feel? If you are symptomatic - your labs would indicate thyroid hormone replacement

Your Free's , even without the (ranges) look to be on the low side of any ranges I have seen over the last 15 years.

No way to test your "conversion ability" until you get onto some T4 hormone


----------



## Tink22 (Oct 11, 2018)

I can tell you that I don't feel well or right, I have a lot of uncomfortableness..... I am planning on seeing a new doc next week.

I have started switching of to mostly gluten free. It hasn't been easy though. And am planning on getting more supplements going. I am on disability, so it's hard to do everything I need to to get well, as funds are very limited.

Thank you both for your advice.


----------



## GOLGO13 (Jun 13, 2018)

I feel like that book I linked above is just as good as going to a functional medicine doctor...It's 20 dollars compared to functional med doctors which are very expensive often. The cheapest one I've been too was $150 first visit $75 every other visit.

And if you stick to normal supplements, they can be affordable...or get it through food.

I hear you though.

Try gluten free for a month and see if it helps. If it doesn't try some other options.

In general, people often suggest eliminating gluten, dairy, soy. I think that book provides good information on food and why.

But I agree. It can be pretty tough to make that big a change. Especially when you are already not feeling well.

Also...for me Stress is the biggest issue that affects me. So working on being happy and eliminating stress as much as possible is a key.


----------



## Tink22 (Oct 11, 2018)

Thank you so much GOLGO13.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I think you’ll want to try t4 meds first. Give them six-eight weeks and then see where things land before trying desiccated.


----------



## Tink22 (Oct 11, 2018)

I did try Levothyroxine for 6 weeks and that is what shot me into 1 to 2 hours of sleep. I was on 25mg a day. Scared me to death. There was no sleeping no matter what I took. After that, I feel worse than I did before even trying any Thyroid medication.


----------



## cujet (Feb 6, 2015)

56, male, former athlete, hashi's 25 years, poor T3 conversion. Things are not going well last 6 years, with severe exercise intolerance and crushing fatigue/6 naps per day feel poisoned. So we are trying to troubleshoot the prob. I take testosterone. No other meds.

Treatment has been a very bumpy ride.

1) Synthroid = fair results, good labs, If cytomel T3 is added, slight improvement.

2) Generic T4 = poor results, hypo symptoms regardless of dose, good labs

3) Old Armour GREAT results, good labs.

4) New Armour = poor results, good labs.

5) Old Erfa = good results, good labs.

6) New Erfa = disaster, good labs. (felt like taking benadryl/sleeping pill, and I'm not alone on that one)

7) WP thyroid = fair results, weird labs, low T4 high T3 (hard to find)

8) NP thyroid = worsening health and fatigue (may not be thyroid related) terrible labs, no T4, very high T3. NOTE: even adding 75mcg T4 did not bring T4 into normal range.

9) Back on Synthroid 175mcg. Same fair results, weight gain, tiredness and hypoglycemic episodes. No improvement

NOTE: Diet fixes nothing for me. Gluten free, low carb, paleo, vegan, none make any difference except low carb, where I tire even more quickly.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

58 year old male who takes the new Armour .

The fillers were changed in the old Armour Thyroid.

The active hormone is the same.

A lot of people take desiccated sublingually "dissolve under the tongue"

This is the only complaint I heard about the new formula.

That it doesn't work as well taken this way.

Everyone is different cause when I was extremely hypo with a swollen neck I was never tired.

My body just hurt & my legs were freezing cold.

When I was introduced to Levothyroxine the pain got worse with even more bazaar symptoms like increased sense of smell, taste & sound.

Scary symptoms with my mind & mood I don't even like thinking about.

I've never felt anything like it.

You have to try all combinations to get your personal customized treatment.

And the medical community doesn't make it easier by treating everyone the same.

How about Tirosint or trying sublingual Levothyroxine?

It's worth a shot.......

GOOD LUCK


----------

